# Roland vs. Ioline



## Lisa33 (Mar 25, 2008)

Please excuse me if this is an obvious question. I am just starting to get into the heatpress/sublimation part of this enormous industry. But... is there a difference between what the Roland vinyl cutters cut and what the Ioline cutters cut? Does/would the Roland GX-24 (for example) cut fabric for applique also? If someone could give me some insight on this it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

We looked at both the Ioline and the Roland GX 24....we went with the Roland and are very happy....and yes it does cut pressure sensitive twill rather nicely......the Ioline looks awesome...but after talking to few who have the sticky sheets are a pain....so...just keep comparing...but for my 2 cents...Roland...but you got to buy the twill cutting blades...good luck


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Lisa33 said:


> Please excuse me if this is an obvious question. I am just starting to get into the heatpress/sublimation part of this enormous industry. But... is there a difference between what the Roland vinyl cutters cut and what the Ioline cutters cut? Does/would the Roland GX-24 (for example) cut fabric for applique also? If someone could give me some insight on this it would be much appreciated.


It really depends on which model of Ioline you are considering.

The GX-24 outperforms the Ioline 100 for the same pricepoint. 

Cuts Twill
Has an optic eye
Better warranty
The Ioline 300 is a totally different machine style - it is a flat bed cutter which are better for fabrics and applique cutting - but also are at a much higher price. Flat bed style cutters do not allow for continuous feeding of a roll and this model does not have the ability to trim around printed images (optic eye feature).


----------



## jarrand (Mar 18, 2007)

i need to cut fabric for appliques, will the roland do that, does the fabric have to be backed, and will it work if the fabric is not on a roll. how about the Ioline100 or 300


----------

